# Chessmaster



## Chiller (Oct 10, 2006)

Not sure if this should be here or not. 

This guy sets up shop right on the sidewalk with the promise he can beat you in a game of chess in 3 minutes. I never saw him lose the time I was there...and never even tried to play him. 
I wonder if this guy was on the phone asking or tips. 






I cropped this one a bit. The Chessmaster sits with his knee up all the time and it caused a bit of a distraction. He just stares at the board. It is like he already has every move memorized. 





When he captures an opponents piece...he taps it on the ground. Once he moves on to capture another , he then taps that piece. It was a really neat habit I caught him doing.


----------



## Alison (Oct 10, 2006)

Interesting series! I bet it was fantastic to watch him play. I'll have to show these to my oldeset son, he's really into learning how to play chess lately!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks so much Allison.  It was really cool.   He was brilliant, and watching his manerisms was interesting too.   Im pretty sure a bus had to stop, cause I was almost on the road when I took that shot of his hand.  
  Thanks again.


----------



## Fate (Oct 10, 2006)

cool shots man  i suck so bad at chess... he could have beaten me in 3 seconds!

Again, great series!


----------



## rp1600 (Oct 10, 2006)

nice work. love the sharpness and particularly #2. I've been keeping my eye out for those proverbial two old men sitting out on the front porch playing checkers.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice series, Chiller.


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 10, 2006)

I could probably drag it out longer than 3 minutes.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 10, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I could probably drag it out longer than 3 minutes.


suuuuure... 

Very nice work, Chiller...I want to see this guy!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Oct 11, 2006)

awesome series Carl.  I love the second one, such an intense face!


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 13, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> awesome series Carl. I love the second one, such an intense face!


 
you took the words right out of my mouth, which really hurt, just ask next time


----------



## myopia (Oct 19, 2006)

great series, great story, great images. 

short 'n sweet.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone.  Really appreciate your comments.


----------



## pursuer (Oct 19, 2006)

These are great, very well captured and interesting seies. I would have loved to take a crack at that three minute game.


----------



## slickhare (Oct 20, 2006)

i LOVE this series! excellent shots! i really like the second one a lot!   i'd really like to have a go with that guy


----------

